# Any Hawaii goat owners?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in Keaau on the Big Island. I've been here since May.

Looking for other folks here in Hawaii..... 

:leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Probably not a big help here .....

But the road that goes across the island from one side to the other pass the mountain (you climb a little bit). ..... if you can figure out what road that one is I saw what looked like nigies on the airport side of that road. Not the Kono side. 

Pretty bad ha? Anyway there are some farms on that side along the road and I saw mini goats that looked like nigies running around. Always wondered how they got there.

Could always stop by and say hi?

mahalo


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

We have LOTS of feral goats here.  My husband does the drive (I think you are referring to the saddle road) every week and sees lots of goats, turkeys, pigs, and various other animals running loose.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got back! The feral goats are everywhere N of Kona, love watching them come to golf course ponds to drink. They do look like they originated from Nigerian Dwarf but most I have ever seen are black. Lucky you to live there!! I love vacations there.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness...there's nigerians running around loose in Hawaii?! I'll have to go now! :laugh: Nah, but really...that sounds really neat!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!! Sounds like the perfect reason to go to me! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

this is a photo I found of some wild goats that were trapped:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cool...they do look nigerian like!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They sure are cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Heh, the feral goats of Hawaii have a bit of new competition, with the newly introduced feral deer!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

UGH don't get me started on the feral axis deer. It's going to decimate farmers on the BI just like it has in Maui.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Dayna said:


> UGH don't get me started on the feral axis deer. It's going to decimate farmers on the BI just like it has in Maui.


Heh, sorry. I definitely think it'll be a huge problem for the BI too, but obviously a small group of nutjobs thought it would be a good idea.

But back to goats, yay goats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

confused .....

Are the deer bad because it's another free ranging animal eating up all the vegetation? Or because they bring in new diseases?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The axis deer can go over 7 foot fences, there is no way to keep them out of crops. The farmers in Maui have been devistated by the axis deer. There is no natural diseases nor predators in Hawaii to help control the population. Add to that they blend in to the surrounding MUCH better than regular deer and you have a serious problem.

Some jerk hunter and a helicopter pilot thought it would be swell to sneak some over to the BI and drop them off to procreate for future hunting. They are in court now over the charges.

It's a really big deal here, the feral pigs are bad enough. I have an additional three acres up in Volcano Hawaii that is being ruined by pigs. All the endemic plants I had growing happily up there are being uprooted and killed by feral pigs. 

I was talking to one lady in Maui that put up a 10 foot fence with a 3 strand barb wire topper and the deer climbed over it and was sitting in her garden munching her veggies.


----------

